

Don't forget to download your Posterous blog - vrypan

posterous.com will shut down in 2 days, don't forget to download your blog backup! http://blog.posterous.com/thanks-from-posterous
======
ColinWright
I wish I could - see <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5621245>

~~~
vrypan
I had a similar problem, but it was fixed a couple of hours ago.

~~~
ColinWright
Now I'm getting:

    
    
        The specified key does not exist
    

Really, really fed up with this crap. Wishing I'd never started with
Posterous, and taking lessons for how I treat my users in the future.

------
JacksonGariety
Anyone know why this is listed under <https://news.ycombinator.com/ask>?

~~~
_delirium
The /ask page lists text posts, i.e. those which include a text body rather
than a link (what reddit calls "self-posts"). It's named "ask" because "Ask
HN" posts are one of the more common kinds of text posts, but it treats all
text posts the same.

